
Stop complaining - signaler
http://outofcomfortzone.net/2015/07/27/stop-complaining/
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
I've stuck by this principal both online and offline for a long time now & I'm
a lot happier and more positive from it.

The only downside I've noticed personally is that as your personal grievances
decrease and you become less of a whingebag (technical term), other peoples'
complaints and whines become far duller and tedious to listen to than before.

~~~
signaler
Perhaps there is a karmic build up of complaints that gathers over time and
people end up blurting out complaints when the right circumstances allow it.
Twitter is a petri dish for complaining because it is trivial to setup a vent
account and just start whining. In other situations complaining is subdued for
whatever reason...

